# php Variable Rückgabewert aus JS zuweisen



## schecker (15. November 2005)

hy, habe mir ein JS geschrieben und will den rückgabewert nun einer php-Variable zuweißen.
Doch mit meinem geringen JS Kentnissen bekomm ich das net hin.
also hier mein JS

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
<!--
function insert()
{
	
	wert=prompt("Geben Sie die Stückzahl ein","");
	return wert;
}
//-->
</script>
```

und heir meine Zuweisung:

```
$anzahl=javascript:insert();
```

Bitte helft mir. Danke


----------



## Bubblez (15. November 2005)

dein php code wird auf dem server geparst / umgesetzt.
der javascript code auf der clientseite. also das heisst vom browser.

um einen wert einer js variable einer php variable zu übergeben musst du erneut beim server anfragen. am einfachsten übergibst du dein wert über: document.location.href = '?wert='+eingabewert; 
und kannst ihn dann in php mit $_GET['wert'] wieder abfragen.

für was bruachst du sowas unnützes denn eigentlich?


----------

